# Would anyone have a Radiosity screensaver?



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm thinking of switching to the Radiosity skin from DecalGirl and I was wondering if anyone has created a screensaver that would match for my K2? I did do a search of this forum but I didn't have any hits. Pretty please? 

http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/19084


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Here's a quick stab at it:


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Thank you SO much!!!


----------

